# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky crashes



## YourLocalCanuck

Well, I wasn't sure if I was the only one experiencing this problem. When I first tried playing Stalker Clear Sky, I went to hit ESC button to change the settings and it just crashed right to the desktop. So I loaded it back up and  got a little further, (ended up dying) I went to hit the space bar (like it tells you to) and it crashed again to the desktop. Just curious if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## Twist86

I installed it and it crashed my PC so its not a shock (hard drive is dying but still game is buggy as hell)

I plan to wait 3-4 months for the patches before playing it...I just got all happy since I love this series.

I either crash at the start menu OR it will load THEN immediately crash sort of like a "Can't Handle Me Boy!"


----------



## YourLocalCanuck

So we are on the same page. Sucks because I love the STALKER games...and I just want to play it. I know that they already have a patch out for it.


----------



## YourLocalCanuck

Well, I did download and install the latest patch for the game. Unfortunately, it didn't help.


----------



## lovely?

i also love the stalker games, and mine keeps crashing too! it goes down to the desktop and says something about a cd error... but still, awesome game, and it doesnt run half bad either.


----------



## YourLocalCanuck

Well, from doing more research there's supposed to be another patch coming out for it.


----------



## Cromewell

iirc it took a few patches for the orignal game to be mostly playable too. It sucks, I remember when games were mostly/entirely crash free at release now it seems companies think they can release any garbage and patch it later.


----------



## Scubie67

Yes it crashes with me all the time to.Today they release games all the while knowing how buggy the games is and just figure some patches down the road will help.I guess they are too fixated on graphics these days than playability.It is still the buggiest release that I can remember to date since I have been playing PC games.


----------



## Shane

lovely? said:


> i also love the stalker games, and mine keeps crashing too! it goes down to the desktop and says something about a cd error... but still, awesome game, and it doesnt run half bad either.



sorry to go off topic,how do you guys like stalker?the gameplay is horrible


----------



## lovely?

the gameplay is nearly perfect!


----------



## YourLocalCanuck

Well, I know SOC was buggy, but I rarely had to deal with CTD's. I literally cannot play this game...sux cuz I love the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games...


----------



## lovely?

It's working well now, most of the bugs are gone and the game is playable for picky people


----------



## YourLocalCanuck

Still haven't got mine to work. All I know is that when it crashes I get a message that says something about Xrengine.exe something like that.


----------

